# my current get massive diet.



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Foods

1.	Herring/cod.. fish!

2.	Grapefruit - not to be taken near to or up to 2 hours after a workout (/)

3.	Yogurt (*)

4.	Green Tea (+ *)

5.	Coffee - Morning + before a workout (+ *)

6.	Broccoli - Have steamed if possible (+)

7.	Spinach - Do not eat before workout (-)

8.	Tomato - Tomato soup is the best, also other stuff i.e. ketchup (+ *)

9.	Watermelon -Eaten 1 hour before workout (+)

10.	Garlic - 1 Clove pre workout (+)

11.	Onions - Eat a small amount post workout (-)

12.	Sunflower seeds - Eat throughout the day but not close to workout (*)

13.	Parsley - Eat about 10mg, I suggest putting it in soup because is ****ing minging! (*)

14.	Blue berries - Add a small amount to a protein shake at night before you go to sleep (-)

Key

(-) = not before workout

(+) = before workout

(*) = any time during the day

(/) = avoid taken around workout

A Quick low-down on What Your Taking

1.	Contains lots of Creatine which is good for strength and volume, helps drive the nutrients into the muscle to assist recovery and growth.

2.	Good for fat loss, not to be taken close to or up to 2 hours after a workout due to its insulin lowering affects.

3.	Good for absorbing nutrients + blocking fat and helps the immune system.

4.	Fat loss + joint recovery and is good for the liver.

5.	Fat loss + endurance =better workout

6.	Reduces estrogens effects on fat gains and is good for testosterone's anabolic effects.

7.	Has glutamine - aids muscle growth + the immune system also helps your cardiovascular system.

8.	Antioxidant = good for your heart, helps keep your arteries clear and has anti inflammatory effects to aid recovery.

9.	Produces Nitric Oxide, which increase's blood flow allowing all the nutrients, oxygen and hormones to reach the muscles faster (is vasculator basically).

10.	Stimulates testosterone production which is good for muscle growth.

11.	Helps the liver by enhancing insulin secretion, and aids the muscles receive nutrients.

12. Contains glutamine - good for muscle volumising, also is good for your joints

13.	Reduces estrogens levels + contains antioxidants.

14.	Mega good antioxidant + helps maintain your blood vessels so all the nutrients, hormones and oxygen can feed your muscles. Also is good for your brain - helps rejuvenate brain cells.

More Bodybuilding Foods

Egg Whites

Egg whites are one of the best forms of protein you can get with a ratio of 60:1. A point to note you only need to consume the white substance in the egg that is what contains all the good stuff, the yellow part contains fat and cholesterol and should be disposed of.

Chicken and Turkey

A good source of protein, low in saturated and trans fats.

Fish

Is another good source of protein, also contains essential fatty acids such as omega-3 which helps support muscle building.

Beans and Legumes

Beans are very good due to the fact they provide a good source of protein and fibre. Fibre is essential for maintaining regular and healthy bowl movement.

Red Meat

Contains a good source of protein, iron, zinc and B-Vitamins.

Iron is good for you because most iron in your body is in the red pigments in your blood that carry oxygen

Zinc is good for you because it is important for hair and skin health, eyesight, cognitive functions, and even taste and smell. Also is good for your immune system. Zinc also is linked with the body's production of testosterone and the counteraction of estrogen.

B-Vitamins are a mixture of 8 vitamins which make the metabolism stronger, promote cell growth, maintain healthy skin and muscle tone and enhance the immune and nervous system function.

Foods Good for Fat loss

Citrus Fruits

Oranges, grapefruit, tangerines, lemons and limes.

These have a high concentration of Vitamin C; vitamin C has a fat burning quality by reducing the effectiveness of fat. Vitamin C also works on cholesterol deposits.

Apples, Berries, Fresh Fruit

They contain 'Pectin' which limits the amount of fat your cells can absorb, also has water binding properties which fill the cells with water which flushes out the fat.

Garlic oil/juice

Has a significant protective quality to cells to help reduce fatty deposits. Also have antibiotic properties to help destroy bacterial infections.

A Daily Diet plan

Day 1

Breakfast

-	Cereal (i.e. muesli)

-	Yogurt + fruit (banana) + sunflower seeds (all mixed in a bowl)

-	Coffee/green tea + grapefruit juice

Snack (mid morning)

-	A piece of fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Lunch

-	2 sandwich's (ham and on wholemeal bread)

-	Yogurt

-	Fruit

-	Sunflower seed's

Snack (mid day)

-	Tomato soup with parsley

Pre Gym

-	Water melon (eat an hour before also you have to eat the minging white bits between the fruit and the skin)

-	A clove of garlic

-	Drink of coffee

Evening Meal

-	Cooked meat (chicken) with onions and spinach (eat raw) + broccoli and other vegetables

Night Time

-	Protein shake

-	Small portion of blueberries.

Day 2

Breakfast

-	Cereal (i.e. weetabix)

-	Yogurt + Fruit (strawberries) + sunflower seeds (all mixed in a bowl)

-	Coffee/green tea + grapefruit juice.

Snack (mid morning)

-	A piece of fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Lunch

-	Tuna Pasta and sweet corn

-	Yogurt

-	Fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Snack (mid day)

-	Salad - lettice/tomato/peppers/parsley/slices of ham

Pre Gym

-	Water melon (eat an hour before also you have to eat the minging white bits between the fruit and the skin)

-	A clove of garlic

-	Drink of coffee

Evening Meal

-	Cooked meat (Turkey) with onions and spinach (eat raw) + broccoli and other vegetables

Night Time

-	Protein shake

-	Small portion of blueberries.

Day 3

Breakfast

-	Scrambled eggs

-	Yogurt + fruit (apple) + sunflower seeds (all mixed in a bowl)

-	Coffee/green tea + grapefruit juice

Snack (mid morning)

-	A piece of fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Lunch

-	Scotch eggs + salad with other meats (slices of ham and bits of chicken)

-	Yogurt

-	Fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Snack (mid day)

-	Fruit salad - sliced apple, tangerine, strawberries, banana, blueberries (all mixed in the same bowl)

Pre Gym

-	Water melon (eat an hour before also you have to eat the minging white bits between the fruit and the skin)

-	A clove of garlic

-	Drink of coffee

Evening Meal

-	Red meat (i.e. steak) with onions and spinach (eat raw) + broccoli and other vegetables

Night Time

-	Protein shake

-	Small portion of blueberries.

Day 4

Breakfast

-	Hard boiled eggs + toast (with topping i.e jam)

-	Yogurt + fruit (tangerine) + sunflower seeds (all mixed in the same bowl)

-	Coffee/green tea + grapefruit juice

Snack (mid morning)

-	A piece of fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Lunch

-	Jacket potato with tuna

-	Yogurt

-	Fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Snack (mid day)

-	Prawns with a tomato sauce, also with a small salad.

Pre Gym

-	Water melon (eat an hour before also you have to eat the minging white bits between the fruit and the skin)

-	A clove of garlic

-	Drink of coffee

Evening Meal

-	Cooked meat (fish, herring, salmon....) with broccoli + other vegetables and spinach (eat raw)

Night Time

-	Protein shake

-	Small portion of blueberries.

Day 5

Breakfast

-	Cereal (muesli)

-	Yogurt + fruit (blueberries) + sunflower seeds (all mixed in the same bowl)

-	Coffee/green tea + Grapefruit juice

Snack (mid morning)

-	A piece of fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Lunch

-	Mackerel with salad (lettice, tomato....)

-	Yogurt

-	Fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Snack (mid day)

-	Hard boiled eggs that have been pre-pared earlier and kept in the fridge.

Pre Gym

-	Water melon (eat an hour before also you have to eat the minging white bits between the fruit and the skin)

-	A clove of garlic

-	Drink of coffee

Evening Meal

-	Cooked meat (pork) with onions and spinach (eat raw) + broccoli and other vegetables.

Night Time

-	Protein shake

-	Small portion of blueberries.

Day6

Breakfast

-	Cereal (weetabix)

-	Yogurt + fruit (a mixture of all the weeks fruits) + sunflower seeds (all mixed in the same bowl)

-	Coffee/green tea + Grapefruit juice

Snack (mid morning)

-	A piece of fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Lunch

-	Omlet (ham and tomato)

-	Yogurt

-	Fruit

-	Sunflower seeds

Snack (mid day)

-	Ham tomato and lettice wraps

Pre Gym

-	Water melon (eat an hour before also you have to eat the minging white bits between the fruit and the skin)

-	A clove of garlic

-	Drink of coffee

Evening Meal

-	Cooked meat (lamb) with onions and spinach (eat raw) + broccoli and other vegetables.

Night Time

-	Protein shake

-	Small portion of blueberries.

7

You should have a day where you eat what you want, basically an eat s**t day, this is so that your body doesn't get used to just eating healthy all the time allow a bit of crap through the system so there is a bit of balance.

-	Other Important Factors!!

-	Drink plenty of water throughout the day!! Stay hydrated!! You lose so much efficiency with just a small amount of de-hydration.

-	Make sure you have a good night's sleep. Sleep is when your body recovers and rebuilds so it is vital you give your body the chance to do that.

-	Alcohol = bad... Full Stop. I'm not saying quit, but realise the fact that your body struggles to work properly and build in size if it's full of poison.

-	Make sure you have rest days to allow your body to recover.

I won't go on any more because I'm sure you realise the majority of those points, this is a rough guide that I've thrown together, take it as you want and feel l free to make your own alterations to it and pass it on to anyone else who would want and benefit from it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

have you worked out the macro nutrition on any of those days?? because I couldn't grow on that there doesn't look to be 2000 calories there, I couln't get massive on that, I successfully diet down on 3200, is there no PWO shake or any nutrition after your gym session??.....


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

freddee said:


> have you worked out the macro nutrition on any of those days?? because I couldn't grow on that there doesn't look to be 2000 calories there, I couln't get massive on that, I successfully diet down on 3200, is there no PWO shake or any nutrition after your gym session??.....


its a rough outline, you can take from it what you want. i use maximuscle progain extreme on a morning and evening, and usually one after a workout with a creatine based drink an hour before my work outs.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

don't waste your money on the maxi muscle its over priced and over rated....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have looked at your other posts and can't find your stats anywhere age weight height goals, its always good to add these when introducing yourself, then people can get a picture of the person they are talking to, welcome bye the way!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can i ask you something ?

Where is the protein? :der:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Pre Gym
> 
> -	Water melon (eat an hour before also you have to eat the minging white bits between the fruit and the skin)
> 
> ...


thats shockingly bad pre workout dude...

you`ll run outta energy with no starchy carbs


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

freddee said:


> don't waste your money on the maxi muscle its over priced and over rated....


i get it pretty cheap through work



freddee said:


> I have looked at your other posts and can't find your stats anywhere age weight height goals, its always good to add these when introducing yourself, then people can get a picture of the person they are talking to, welcome bye the way!!


quick intro, im 23 ex royal marine 5' 7, 73kgs, im no longer serving, and i have been competing in mma quite a bit for the past 2yrs.



London1976 said:


> Can i ask you something ?
> 
> Where is the protein? :der:


protein is mainly near the evening meal and at the beginning of the day.



TheCrazyCal said:


> thats shockingly bad pre workout dude...
> 
> you`ll run outta energy with no starchy carbs


always willing to take advice.. what should i be eating. this came from a pti i know, designed to give an " anabolic effect"

guys feel free to add to and remove anything. the goal is to put on weight over a period of time. ideally get to around 80kg then i can strip down to around 77kg.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

so when you were serving and got a one day rat pack, not arctic, it had a lot more calories than you have in that diet, and until you put the calories up you won't put any significant weight on, I would have a macro counting day and look to push all three, protein, complex carbs and good fats up until you get to around 3000 calories a day...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You defo need more protien mate. I'm roughly same stats as you, I'm 5,6 and 72kg, I'm on 200g protein per day.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d be more interested in suggesting training advice than diet tbh.

main thing is you want to be getting around about 1.5g of protein per pound of body weight.

this should be incorporated evenly throut the day in EVERY meal.

starchy carbs are crucial for energy pre training.

even some weetabix pretraining with a coffee would be sufficient.

(as a simple bare minimum)

training on a watermelon is unusual advice...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

water melon post workout is ok its avery fast carb, but pre train I don't think you would get the longevity of the energy source I have peanut butter and cottage cheese on rivita and an apple+balck coffee then before I leave for the gym an NO product+glutamine, HMB..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try having half an asprin with your coffee.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> try having half an asprin with your coffee.


thinning the blood? and adding caffeine


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm cycleing T5's and its in them, but I was using caffiene extract but it set my head in a whirl, I'm going to try a new NO next week probably Labrada whatever, not got it yet, I'm getting old and need all the help I can get lol


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

right so what meals am i changing and what for and why...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah man excellent preworkout buzz.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

so any of you guys think of some bits i can edit and foods i should be adding etc...


----------

